# 9/24 limited on reds at Lynnhaven



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

I decided not to fish the TKAA tourney, since it is daylight only, and 85% of my fishing experience is at night. I went fishing at Lynnhaven Friday night instead. Hit the water from 6pm until 2am. First, cast netted mullet. I thought I had way too many, but it turned out I used every one. It was a productive night, with 5 serious runs resulting in 4 reds boated. One was an overslot 27". I also had three keepers at 24", 25", and 24". In the mix was a single 13" speckled trout which was tagged. I hooked up redfish number five on my last piece of cut mullet, but he broke off on an oyster bar. A fitting way to end my best ever red-fishing trip.

Todd F.

1st 24 inch red









27 inch red









13" tagged spec 









25 inch red









2nd 24 inch red









An unhappy trio of reds, bound for the cutting board and then the freezer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*reds*

great report:fishing:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

nice fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome...........


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Pretty work Todd. Seems like a nicer class of fish in lynnhaven this year. Last years graduating class of 18-22 inch fish came back for their reunion.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't mean to be a [email protected]@k but there is a reason why that was you're best night with the reds to many ppl keeping waaaaaay to many fish the last few years no need to kill that many inho just saying........................


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Red_fish,
No offense taken. This summer was my first summer trying to fish Lynnhaven. I have also heard that the reds this year were only a shadow of what they have been like in years past. Many people I know gave up on Lynnhaven early in the summer and have been fishing other waters. I've heard two theories for the sparse redfishing there this summer: 1) Redfishing in Lynnhaven has always been cyclical, and this is the low swing of the natural cycle; 2) The extreme low temperatures last winter caused several fish kills which killed thousands of fish, and this has reduced their numbers. You are the first I've heard to speculate that the slow summer was caused by overfishing. Since I'm a relative newbie to Lynnhaven, I couldn't support any of these theories over any of the others.

It will be interesting to see if your thoughts are reflected in next years fishing regs. Maybe they will reduce the slot size and/or reduce the number of fish you can keep. I'm a enthusiastic proponent of using size and catch limits as a tool to keep the fishery healthy. I figure that I'm paying professional fisheries management specialists a lot of money (with my tax dollars) to set the limits properly. I'm willing to accept their professional judgment about the sizes and numbers of keeper fish which will sustain the fishery. So, I personally have no problem with keeping the legal limit of fish that I intend to use to reduce my family's food budget. But, I confess that I was surprised that the limit on redfish is three fish per day. I'm more used to only being able to keep two stripers.

If it makes you feel any better, I have released more red fish this summer which were over the slot than I have kept which were within the slot.

cheers, and hope to see you out there,
Todd F.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Wish I could've made it....bummer! Will be there next time for sure! 

BTW- got some big dead goldfish from the pond for bait...lol


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

awesome catch! I know where i WON'T be tomorrow night ! BTW ... you could post this on TF and my site if ya want to complete the quinfecta


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Todd! Nice report. And good eats!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Great work, always nice to catch your limit. Don't mind the haters


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Todd,

Great report and great response. Only comment - eat one fresh - don't freeze them all. 

Good job.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

todd,

nice fish!..I met you at 7-11 and saw your fish. 

very nice to meet you. There is nothing wrong with keeping fish if the limits allow you!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch. If I have to kill a pup it would just be 1 per year but that is just my way. As far as size and kreel limits thaey have been the same for many years. I don't see any changein the future unless there are not enough slot size fish around at the time and then you could see a change.


----------

